# New Locos for Metra



## CSXfoamer1997 (Feb 22, 2016)

Metra often buys used locomotives, but is there any chance in the future that Metra will buy locomotives new from the factory? Perhaps ones that would meet the Tier 4 emission standards?

And also, why do they have such terrible funding to the point to where they can't purchased newly built equipment?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## John Bredin (Feb 22, 2016)

Metra has some new equipment: they just retired the last '70s-era Illinois Central Highliner cars on the Metra Electric Line, which doesn't use locomotives. The Highliners weren't Metra's oldest equipment but lacked washrooms :wacko: while the new cars have them (and the non-electric-line cars always had them).


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 22, 2016)

If I understand right, without doing some research, I believe they are still running many 60s-era Gallery Cars. If they are still going good, no reason to unload them.


----------



## keelhauled (Feb 23, 2016)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> Metra often buys used locomotives, but is there any chance in the future that Metra will buy locomotives new from the factory?


Yes.



> Perhaps ones that would meet the Tier 4 emission standards?


Not optional.



> And also, why do they have such terrible funding to the point to where they can't purchased newly built equipment?


Everyone is broke.


----------



## PerRock (Feb 23, 2016)

Lets see, all the Nippon Shayro cars (including the Hi-Liner EMUs) were bought new. The MP36PH-3S were bought new (they're now upgrading them to -3Cs). They even tested a new DMU concept that was going to GO Transit. They get new equipment; but like every railroad in the world, they also aren't constantly buying new stuff.

peter


----------



## MetraUPWest (Feb 25, 2016)

Metra is (smartly, imo) taking the "wait-and-see" approach to Tier 4. Tier 4 locomotives are basically unproven at this time. No one knows how the Tier 4 prime movers will last compared to the older units.

The F40PH/F40PHM-2's are currently being remanufactured at a cost of $2.2mil per unit.

Brand new Tier 4 passenger locomotives are a LOT more expensive. Metrolink paid 6.5mil apeice for their 9 F125's, and MARC will pay $7.2mil for each of their 8 Siemens Chargers.

Metra doesn't see the need to spend that kind of money, and the State of Illinois sure isn't in a position to give it to them.

The F40 rebuilds aren't exactly the pinnacles of reliability, but they're not all that complicated, either.


----------



## jis (Feb 25, 2016)

Given that the annual mileage accrual on commuter engines generally tend to be much lower than for LD/MD network locomotives, or even NEC style corridor locomotives, it probably makes sense to stretch out the life of existing engines through rebuilds. This of course does not imply that outfits like Amtrak, MARC or AAF are doing anything wrong by getting new locomotives which will last for many more years (most likely) than the rebuilds, and also that help us breath cleaner air.


----------



## MetraUPWest (Feb 25, 2016)

I totally agree, Jis.

I wasn't trying to imply that brand new Tier 4 passenger locomotives are a waste at all, sorry if it came off that way. They make perfect sense for the agencies that ordered them.

I simply meant that at this time they don't make sense for Metra. Some day they will, and hopefully by then Metra will be in the position they will be able to order them.


----------



## jis (Feb 25, 2016)

Understood. I was just stating the obvious more clearly I suppose.


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 13, 2016)

Something to keep in mind though, is that many commuter outfits have to outsource their rebuild operations, whereas larger railroads are able to do them in house because of the economies of scale. The freight roads and Amtrak are able to do major overhauls, rebuilds, prime mover replacements, repaints, and other major projects in house because there is enough need from their fleets that they can employ the staff to do it, rather than having to outsource. It's usually a bigger deal to those of us on the outside when a contractor does it because it has to be outsourced. Other railroads do it without us noticing since it happens in their backshops.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 14, 2016)

Brookeville is one of the major rebuilders for Commuter units.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Mar 14, 2016)

Metra generally does their rebuilds in-house (at least for the railcars, those are done in house in their shops, not sure off hand about the locomotives).

They are, however, thinking about new passenger cars:

https://metrarail.com/metra/en/home/utility_landing/newsroom/newsroom/metra-seeks-firm-to-manufacture-up-to-367-new-railcars.html


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Mar 23, 2016)

About the modernization program, what does this "rehabilitated" locomotives mean? Does it mean rebuilt? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## CCC1007 (Mar 23, 2016)

Refresh components and reassemble in the same order.


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Mar 24, 2016)

I know that Metra was proposed to order 52 new locos from the factory, but will they be additional locomotives or replacement locomotives? If replacement, which locos will they replace?

And is it known which company will build them yet?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 24, 2016)

This website has a lot of good info.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Mar 24, 2016)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> And is it known which company will build them yet?


Considering they don't seem to be even at an RFQ stage let alone an RFP it could be anybody (that they shortlist or meet certain requirements) at this point. From what I know, which ain't much.


----------

